# Visa Appeal



## HannahH (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband was refused his visa and we sent his appeal off on 23rd March and it was received in Leicester on 4th April . Does anybody have any idea on how long the next decision will take? 

Thanks


----------



## jrmerchant (Apr 27, 2012)

HannahH said:


> My husband was refused his visa and we sent his appeal off on 23rd March and it was received in Leicester on 4th April . Does anybody have any idea on how long the next decision will take?
> 
> Thanks


It takes long. I've been waiting since December.


----------



## jessika (Jan 6, 2012)

december? did they stick to their original decision with you? is it in the court process? I'm just wondering because I'm in the same appeal boat.


----------



## jrmerchant (Apr 27, 2012)

*waiting game.*



jessika said:


> december? did they stick to their original decision with you? is it in the court process? I'm just wondering because I'm in the same appeal boat.


well i applied for a PSW once i got my masters degree from LMU, this was in october 2011
the balance in my bank account fell below £800 for one day by a £100 (some where in august 2011) and that was the basis of the refusal. so i appealed to the tier1 tribunal to reconsider the application and that discretion should have been used in my case in december 2011. i got a reply from the tier1 tribunal saying that they have received the appeal and shall reply regarding the decision- this was in january 2012. now i am waiting and waiting. i thought that i should call and inquire but a friends of mine advised against it, as some one they knew tried to call and inquire and the visa was refused as the person on the phone was vindictive. :ranger:

so i presume there is an indefinite wait for the reply.
the amount of stress is unbelievable.
i secured a full time job as soon as i graduated. now the employers are asking for my new visa to keep me employed. 

i personally think the home office are trying to do this so that no employer employes any one without a visa and play the waiting game. if i have enough money to wait for them to reply without a source of income i can stay and wait; else if i run out of finances i have the option of withdrawing my appeal and leaving the country. this is their way to wage war on immigration apparently.

i know a friend who was in a similar position in 2008 he had to wait for a year before he got a reply and instead of a psw, the home office gave him a student visa which had a expiry date 6 months before the stamping date. really weird . so he sent it back and it took another 6 months for the home office to correct their error.

i recommend you wait and see..
if any one else has advise on this matter please do contribute so it can help me and jessika and hannah.

many thanks.


----------



## jrmerchant (Apr 27, 2012)

Still waiting its been quite long. 
The appeal has been lodged and I have got no reply yet. 
I was wondering if I could travel to India and wait for the outcome. As I already have my passport. 
If the outcome is in my favour I can courier the passport over for the visa and have it courtiers back to india. 
As living in london is digging deep into my pocket now.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Check the UKBA site pages for your country, but ordinarily appeals can take a very long time to consider, six months to a year. I think the advice on the UKBA site is to not contact the UKBA until six months have passed.


----------

